# Fake and Real Norma Test E amps



## chucky1 (Feb 22, 2012)

*I found this and thought this might be helpful to people not sure if they got burned, Im running these now and mine look like the real deal except for the bottom of the amp is not totally flat 
*
Here are some pictures of Norma Testosterone Enanthate amps, comparing the a fake amp (on the left), to real ones. As we can see from the first picture, the counterfeits have a distinctly different shape to the amp, compared to legit Normas. 

The thickness of the score at the neck of the amp along with the tips of the amps differ as well. Finally, the last picture shows the bottom of the amps and how the fake doesnt have a completely flat butt. 

These enanthates have really gotten a good rep in recent years so it shouldn't surprise anyone, that like all good gear, there are countefeiters trying to make a quick buck off them.







Look at the curves down under the ampul. Left one is fake, others are real.





The same. Left one is fake, others are real.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting this...


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 22, 2012)

np hope it helps


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad all mine are real


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Also the first 4 lot numbers are the year and month it was made and if the exp. date is more then two years apart its fake.  (For example mine is lot# 1106** exp. date 06/13) *


----------



## Moneytoblow (Feb 22, 2012)

My norma amps don't have a flat butt. They have the nipples at the top though, and the lot/exp numbers are legit.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 22, 2012)

good to hear bro, mine too


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

There is a new company that just popped up, here in the US, that can test the amps for you.

I think the Company is called jnebgib pharmaceuticals


----------



## Pork Chop (Feb 23, 2012)

good info bro


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> There is a new company that just popped up, here in the US, that can test the amps for you.
> 
> I think the Company is called jnebgib pharmaceuticals



oh ya bro there gtg, I send them shit all the time, Michigan right...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

riiiiiight....that's the one. send all supplies to me...I mean them....


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 20, 2012)

sticky this bitch


----------



## ayasbo (Apr 6, 2012)

Whats up chucky1? just got some norma test e same lot #  1106 how did your cycle go are the legit? thanks for any info.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 6, 2012)

I dont know if mines were the same lot number, I'll have to check if I still have an empty amp in my container, but mines went great I think...


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 6, 2012)

ya they seemed gtg bro i think


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> There is a new company that just popped up, here in the US, that can test the amps for you.
> 
> I think the Company is called jnebgib pharmaceuticals



I googled that and found nothing?


----------



## MiniMack (Apr 7, 2012)

^ dont know if serious...spell it backwards


----------

